# Meat Head meet Bread Head



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tried something new this year.....







Thanks to whom ever first created and shared meat head.... now meet Bread Head....














Sorry didn't get real good pics my designated photographer forgot, here is a pic of the finger food.... after the party


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

That is really neat! What is inside the head and how did you make the bread? I am guessing you used the skull cake pan but it seems to look better than the one I have.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

That's a wonderful idea! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice job Mejess! Also curious what you chose to serve inside the Bread Head. Assuming it was something like a spinach dip, like in a bread bowl? 

Too bad about the not-taken photos. I never have my husband take that role as he doesn't feel much is photo-worthy. After all your clever and beautiful work however, it's always nice to have a photo, at least one. Glad at least you got a few of them.

What did you use for the inside of the finger-Halloweenies?


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

You are correct bread head is filled with ordinary sour cream and onion dip, squeezed it in using a Baggie to get the squiggly brain effect, the fingers are just hot dogs with the tips notched and stuffed with corn chips for fingernails and a piece of straight pretzel in the other end for bone, then score for knuckle wrinkles and bake


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh and yes 3D cake pan used to make bread


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you combined meat head and bread head, have you created the last remains of the Earl of Sandwich ???


----------

